# [SA] Best place to buy a terrarium/vivarium in Adelaide?



## Renegard (May 27, 2009)

Hi Guys,

My little beardie has grown from 6cm when i got him, to 35cm! So now he is deffinately way to big for his cage (60x40x40).

Im buying him a new cage this weekend but im unsure as to where i should go for the best price, im looking at around 300-500 for the cage (excluding heating, i'll pick this up on the weekend seperately)

Any suggestions would be much appreciated, he's a male from what I can tell at the moment, so i'd like to get a cage that is gonna be comfortable for ihm, im looking at 120cm length and unsure about width.

So far all ive got is Ultimate Reptile Supplies, but if anyone knows of somewhere cheaper or better that'd be great!

Thanks,


----------



## tempest (May 27, 2009)

Not sure where you are located but Gully Reptile Centa are at 32 Famechon Crescent, Modbury North. They sell vivariums there and I've always found them great to deal with. 

If you're down south you could try Reptile City (86 Beach Road, Christies Beach) but I'm not sure whether Jason sells vivs or not, I don't live down south and haven't been down there in ages. You could always give them a call.

Think you might have to shop around on price. You can always check out both their websites too. Google Gully Reptile Centa and go to the APS home page and look under sponsors to find a link to Reptile City.


----------



## Chris1 (May 27, 2009)

a decent size would be 4X2X2 foot.
that seems to be the general recommendation fro a single adult dragon.

bigger is always better though,...


----------



## nabu120 (May 27, 2009)

yea the gully do flat pack stuff, and have a few nicer custom ones i saw in there last time i was there, theres also a fish and aquarium place on maxwell road, pooraka, it can be a bit tricky to find and last time i was there they said they were planning on moving just around the corner but youll c there van advertising on main noth road, they do some really nice aquariums, with all the fancy wooden trim, which with a little work make great vivs,


----------



## thebraddles (May 27, 2009)

if your in Melbourne go see Matty at Australian reptiles in hoppers crossing. i get all my stuff there.


----------



## Defective (Nov 19, 2010)

if in adelaide, Fish Haven at pooraka, are really good. they are mates of mine although i haven't seen them in a while. Clive is an awesome bloke and will do you a good deal if you ask for him. Australian Reptiles at hoppers crossing is also good, my mate gets her gear from there and said matty is really helpful.


----------



## Nighthawk (Nov 19, 2010)

tempest said:


> Not sure where you are located but Gully Reptile Centa are at 32 Famechon Crescent, Modbury North. They sell vivariums there and I've always found them great to deal with.
> 
> If you're down south you could try Reptile City (86 Beach Road, Christies Beach) but I'm not sure whether Jason sells vivs or not, I don't live down south and haven't been down there in ages. You could always give them a call.
> 
> Think you might have to shop around on price. You can always check out both their websites too. Google Gully Reptile Centa and go to the APS home page and look under sponsors to find a link to Reptile City.



Last time we were down Reptile City way they had a few there. If not Jason and Michael will probably know where to get one anyway.


----------

